# Slip clutch



## Farmermike (Mar 16, 2016)

I have a 613 John Deere Brush hog and I was thinking about adding a slip clutch. Would it be better to get the PTO with a slip clutch or just add the slip clutch to the mower deck. Also if I add it to mower deck gear box does anything have to be changed in gear box of mower deck?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum farmermike. The only implement that would need it would be your brush hog, and so since that's the case, I'd just get it for the brush hog itself because I believe it would be cheaper that route.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

I believe that rotary mower uses a grade 2 shear bolt on the input shaft to the gearbox. Stick with that arrangement, just remember to use grade 2 bolts.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

General rule is shear pin for 5 ft,and under,..and slip clutch for 6 ft,and over.
Shear pins are useless on splined shafts,so a slip clutch would be good.
An add-on is fine,and it lets you keep the gearbox you have,and it's much less expensive.
Does yours have the 1& 3/8" smooth shaft ?
Conversions for them are $50 and up.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

On the newer equipment like the JD CX20 flexwing, 240 inches wide, there is usually an option of the driveline clutch or smooth shaft with shear bolt.

Clutches on PTO driven equipment have proven problematic in agricultural applications since the banning of asbestos. The new materials lack the durability because they cannot handle the heat of slipping. 

I have not had a clutch protected PTO driven piece of equipment since the late 1990's.

Just my two cents.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

From what I could see,some of the clutch systems are now using materials that are similar to the clutch lining of a truck,or car,and one looked very similar to disc brake pad material,(i.e. sintered semi metallic,etc.).
As I stated, round shafts are designed for shear bolts,but splined would need some kind of clutch,to protect the gearbox,or even the PTO,its self.


----------



## deerhide (Oct 20, 2016)

Stay with the shear bolt and KEEP IT TIGHT


----------

